# "contractor" electrocuted near DC



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

jesus christ - god bless his family 
why do people do things like this


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

It is sad for his family.


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

How fatal was the accident?


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

spoon said:


> How fatal was the accident?


he died


----------



## JamesINla (May 19, 2007)

JRent said:


> he died


 
Yup...I'd say that's pretty fatal.:no:

Here's your sign.


----------



## chain_dogg (Dec 18, 2008)

Sad news.......


----------



## Nosparxsse (Aug 12, 2007)

JamesINla said:


> Here's your sign.


 


> The man had climbed an *aluminum ladder* propped against a utility pole in the 6600 block of Grafton Street. The metal ladder came in contact with a high-voltage utility line and the man fell when he got a shock, said Mark Brady, spokesman for the Prince George's Fire and Emergency Services Department.


 
yup.:blink::no:


----------

